# Zombie Nation - Kernkraft 400 (2k15 Remix)



## Muli (11 Nov. 2015)

Hallo Leute, hier mal ein von mir produzierter Remix.





Ich hoffe er gefällt und ich freue mich über Feedback!

​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Gut gemacht vom Klang her  ist nur nicht so meine Musikrichtung  :thx:


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2015)

Ich fand den Song schon auf der Dream Dance, Vol. 15 aus dem Jahr 2000 gut.
Dein Remix ist auch nicht schlecht, allerdings stehe ich mehr auf Rhythmus und basslastig sollte es natürlich auch sein. 
Das Ende ab 3:15 min gefällt mir am Besten, ist dann aber leider nur noch sehr kurz. Vielleicht lässt sich in einem weiteren Remix mehr von dieser Sequenz einbauen. 

....aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für diesen Mix! :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2015)

Beifall für´s Machen :thumbup:


----------

